# Officially Announcing My BFP....Here's My Story!!!!!



## tps001

Hello Ladies,

I would like to begin by saying that I feel extremely blessed and grateful for this little blessing growing inside of me. I am more than excited words can't even express right now.

But anywho here's my story. I surprisingly fell pregnant back in September of 2010. It was totally unexpected, but nonetheless me and the DH were extremely happy excited. Sadly, this pregnancy resulted in a miscarriage at 5weeks. My Ob/gyn said that we could try again immediately since it was very early in the pregnancy, so since then we have been TTC/NTNP and finally on our 7th Cycle we got our BFP.

Here is what I did this that I think helped with BFP. I drink a cup of green tea every morning, I naturally liked green tea and I've read it helps with EWCM. I also took Maca daily during my fertile period. Maca helps increase sexual desire and fertility and it def did its job. I took two capsules (500mg) a day. Then last but not least, I BD everyday during my fertile period and I mean everyday lol.

Here is the link of the maca I used:
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=NO-1505

Here are my Symptoms
4dpo-sore bbs (this is normal to pre AF)
5dpo-sore bbs, mild cramps (this is normal to pre AF)
6dpo-sore bbs, mild cramps, shooting pain in right boob, craved ice cream and french fries 
7dpo-ovaries feel sore as if I had a tight belt on and it was pressing against lower abdomen, shooting pain in right boobs, light, headache crave ice cream, Co-worker said I had rosy cheeks(and I am a brown girl so being red in face is definite odd)
8dpo-shooting pain in right nipple, 
9dpo-off & on uterine cramping, shooting pain in right nipple, crave ice cream
10dpo-off & on uterine cramping and ovarian cramping, shooting pain in right boob
11dpo-I had mild cramping (off & on) decided to take a test and got faint BFP at 8pm. It was faint but def a BFP. Later that night I had AF like cramping (off & on), Eating doughnuts left funny taste in mouth, had a dizzy spell at 11pm and had to go to bed early
*Decided to wait a day and test again with FMU*
12dpo-tingling sensation in nipples, more tired than usual
13dpo-MASSIVE BFP with FMU (4am) came up right away. I used Answer brand 5 days sooner.

I hope this information will help all of you TTC ladies. Wishing all of you ladies sticky baby dust

The first test is from 11dpo(8pm) and the second is 13dpo(4am)
 



Attached Files:







FBFP.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 21









BFP.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww congratulations hunny :) So happy for you and I hope you have a healthy 9 months of pregnancy!!
I have similar symptoms - I just hope I have the same result as you!! :) x x


----------



## jenniferannex

:happydance: congratulations on you :bfp: x x x


----------



## ntaylor5020

Congrats!!! Love your story


----------



## tps001

Thanks ladies I really appreciate it. Thank goodness for forums/boards like this that is very supportive, positive, and loving!


----------



## tps001

Jess,

I hope you get the same results as well. Praying for your BFP


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## 678star-bex

congratulations to u. enjoy a wonderful pregnancy. thank u for the tips.


----------



## leasap

Lovely story and gives alot of us hope :)

Many congrats on your bfp xxxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## pooch

thanks for sharing and congratulations!!


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!! I am very happy for you!!
I am 9 DPO and have had BFN but am not giving up.I am also on cycle #2 of maca :) Hoping it gives me a BFP like it did for you!!
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

huge congratulations :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! :D :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey girlie I'm over the moon happy for you CONGRATULATIONS!! Heres to a Happy and Very Healthy Pregnancy hun... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Congrats!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Huge Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance:


----------

